# S.W.A.T stickers



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you S.W.A.T. members know how many of the big stickers you have sold? I live in southern MN and ive spotted a few in the area.. It made me chuckle a lil bit.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

they are just on the guys trucks that we hunt with, and on my trailer...shoot any seagulls lately?? they are thick up here, too bad we don't have a non-resident season for you...


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

oh really.. i thought you had them for sale. U guys hunt with anyone around the Mankato, MN area. Thats where i spotted them. Ha no not lately. Would like to blast a few of em... especially when they catch the corner of your eye and you think it's a goose.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

No, no one from Mankato...what kind of vehicle was it on, that would narrow it down... :sniper:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Did they say Supreme Waterfowl Action Team underneath the swat logo?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think there are 900 other groups in MN that calls them selves the SWAT>


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, I thought I seen one the other day too on a Pickup Camper

I thought it said "Super Wide A$$ Touchers" underneath the SWAT logo..

Must of been scouting for some big O'l Farm Girls...


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah that is ours too!!! Just after that we came to MN and called in a whole flock: your girlfriend and all of her friends!


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

haha... It was on a newer silverado.. Im not sure if it said supreme waterfowl action team or not.. but it had something to do with waterfowl because it had like webbed feet or birds setting in or something i can't really remember. My buddy called me a few days later cause he saw the same thing.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew Willemsen said:


> Yeah that is ours too!!! Just after that we came to MN and called in a whole flock: your girlfriend and all of her friends!


Ohhhh, SNAP! :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> we came to MN and called in a whole flock: your girlfriend and all of her friends!


HA HA .. Good One.

There's a few corn fed Girls on this side of the boarder.. :lol:

A Guy I went to school with use to have the same saying, Couldn't resist, had to post it..

:beer:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I heard you SWAT guys had a little run in with the law any truth to that? I also heard you guys got stuck in a ditch or something north west of GF? What is the story?
Bandhunter


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

The run in with the law was because WE called THEM :wink: ...which is a WHOLE other story all together but as for the ditch thing...that's news to me?...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you sure it was a ditch and not a field?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Uh, "someone", (we won't name any names b/c he or she feels like an idiot) that was hunting with us last week had a two wheel drive car and got stuck in a field....but it wasn't NW of Grand Forks...., It took all 5 of us to get it out, but then we were done hunting by 7:40 so it was all worth it... :wink:


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

yep i was the one that found the only wet spot in a middle of a field with the little saturn but thanks to Vandy's heavy foot the car flew out of that hole and we were able to get passed that and get our birds it was a great day by all and gave everyone that was there a reason to pick on me for years to come thanks everyone for all the hard work of that morning it will never be forgotten by anyone that's for sure. Yes i do feel like an idiot for that but it's always something to learn from. I still think i owe everyone a round of drinks :beer: you guys will have to remind me of that thursday nite

Erik


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:beer: I'll drink to that!


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Where are these guys out of??? I haven't seen them around but i guess you can't run into everybody!!! haha I just would like to know


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I think most if not all of them are out of Grand Forks.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

thats funny cuz i've never seen their trailer around...I'd hide that ugly thing too jk haha....thanks for the info


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> thats funny cuz i've never seen their trailer around...I'd hide that ugly thing too


cuz it's soooooo ugly... NUT :stirpot:


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

i think it's pretty drew hope my decoys are still inside


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

or are they?? 8)


----------



## cndarch4 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, there are SWAT Decals being sold on EBAY but it is Strategic Waterfowl Action Team. Looks Pretty Good!!! Those aren't yours are they??


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

is the SWAT team out of GF at all related to the Suburban Whitetail Attack Team? or any of the other 13 or 14 S.W.A.T. teams?


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

:withstupid: No we are not, as for the other 13 or 14 groups, only one is a member of another SWAT - Speical Weapons and Tactics...


----------

